
What MVP should you be building? - rharris
http://customerdevlabs.com/2016/04/14/what-mvp-should-you-be-building/
======
agtrip
I wish I didn't have to unlock the video The premise is great and It's
definitely got me thinking about how I can lean out my current customer
development cycle. Thanks for this

~~~
rharris
Sorry, I should have included a link that automatically unlocked the videos.

Here you go: [http://customerdevlabs.com/2016/04/14/what-mvp-should-you-
be...](http://customerdevlabs.com/2016/04/14/what-mvp-should-you-be-
building/?mbrStatus=noAlert)

~~~
agtrip
Wow thanks :)

